# Where do you get bows, and how do you put them on?



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

I found some great deals on eBay putting the bows with bands are easier than I thought they would be you just put them in like you would a regular ponytail and the last wrap make sure the bow is in place where you want it's easier to do it with longer hair I prefer clips though they're 100 times easier and quicker to put in but sometimes you'll have to fix them or they'll start to fall the only negative I've seen and it doesn't break the hair like the bands do sometimes.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I just searched for pink small dog bows online. You need to not leave the same bow in to long, or it is really hard to get out and damages the ear hair. I got a tool (looks like scissors) you wrap the band around the scissors, I pull a piece of hair up and twist it. Then clamp the scissors on it and roll the bad down the scissors, and gently pull the loose end of the hair out. I cut them the take them out if they have been in more than a week.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sometimes you will find holiday themed bows in big chain stores. Some groomers will sell small pack of pretty bows. I rarely put rubber banded bows in since they can not be worn during shows, but I like the ones on little barrettes since they can be taken off in a flash. I don't generally reuse them much since they get beat up in normal wear and playing with the other dogs.

You can buy them at Petedge and many other grooming supply shops online.

Always be super careful not to catch any ear leather and make sure they aren't pulling hair. I don't leave rubber banded bows for more that a few days.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

They sell it at boutique pet stores. I've seen them at Wolfgang Bakery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

